# WonderPana now available for Tamron 15-30



## NorCalEnthusiast (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm a long time reader, and figured somebody else here would be as excited about this as I am. 

https://www.fotodioxpro.com/wonderpana-66-freearc-essentials-nd-kit.html


----------



## NancyP (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks


----------

